# Adderall Xr Crashes



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

I've been taking Adderall XR for a while now and still get really bad crashes from it. It is great when I'm on it. I feel better than ever, am able to talk in class without losing my train of thought, am able to do my work. But the crash usually starts about 6 or 7 hours after taking it. I'm taking 20 mg at a time and i really don't want to have to take any more than that...especially since my heart rate is already VERY high when I'm crashing. I'm not looking for someone to tell me how bad this drug is for me cause I damn well know it. But for the time being, does anybody have any tips for what I can do to ease the crash? I know there's very few of you out there that even take stimulants to help you out but I thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have no advice on how to ease the crash but know there are stimulants less intense than adderall which may cause you to have less of a crash or no crash. Take a look at drugs-forum.com under the amphetamine section. There is a ton of info on there as well as many knowledgeable people usually quick to respond to questions.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

I had the same problem while taking extended release Dexedrine, so I tried Concerta instead, which is an extended release form of methylphenidate. I've found that this med isn't as powerful, and doesn't bring me up as much (if that makes sense) so the crash is much more tolerable because I'm not coming down from very far up. If you haven't already tried it, I recommend you give it a shot. It is similar to amphetamines, but with fewer adverse effects.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Pure dextroamphetamine is the smoothest amphetamine out there. Also i find the instant release version to have much less side effects then the spansules have. Adderall is rough because it have the L isomer of amphetamine which is much weaken then the D isomer but causes more side effects like high blood pressure and other cardivascular side effects.

So basically with adderall you get more crappy side effects then dexedrine (pure dextroamphetamine) and less of the effects you want. Some people do react better to the mixed amphetamine salts though. Ive only taken dextroamphetamine as adderall is not common here. There is no real way to help the crash besides switching meds. Im not going to lecture you about the dangers of long term amphetamine use but there are other meds out there that arent amphetamines (or methylphenidate) that work on ADHD and are much better anti-depressants.

I would say that if you have to take a amphetamine get pure dextroamphetamine and take it only as needed. Or if theres a real cool party you have to go to :mrgreen: .


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Please tell us about these much better antidepressants.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Inzom said:


> Please tell us about these much better antidepressants.


I'm guessing Wellbutrin is one of them.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Is that anything like Lyrica? that stuff messed me up really bad.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Wellbutrin is a better anti-depressant then amphetamines in my opinion. So are some of the tricyclics such as amitriptyline, nortriptyline and imipramine. All of these are used to treat ADHD off label as well. Strattera is supposed to be good for some peoples ADHD too bad it costs a goddamn fortune. Roboxetine is another norepinephrine reuptake inhibitor like strattera (atomoxetine) so it should also help ADHD.

Granted none of these drugs will even come close to giving you the instant lift and euphoria that amphetamines give you. Don't get me wrong i am not bashing amphetamines as i like dexedrine as much as the next guy but alot of people run into serious problems with these drugs. They are also not great for depression because when they wear off you crash and your dopamine levels go down. I wonder if taking L-tyrosine would help this? Some recovering speed freaks i know take it and say that it helps. One of the worst depressions i ever had was brought on by 3 days of dextroamphetamine use. It was just plain horrible. Many other people i know who have depression and take amphetamines have reported the same thing.



> Is that anything like Lyrica? that stuff messed me up really bad.


 No lyrica is a drug that is technically a anti-convulsant but it is pretty much only used for neuropathic pain. It's a better version of gabapentin. I find it great for nerve pain but i can't afford the stuff. It didnt mess me up at all but some people do get bad cognitive side effects from it as wel as drowsiness. I found it to be much better then gabapentin and didnt make me feel abit depressed like gabapentin sometimes does.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I was prescribed Lyrica for depression/anxiety, And I experienced the side-effects you just mentioned. It was horrible. One of the few times ive actually gone to the Psych Emergencyroom I think was the time I started Lyrica. Healthcare/meds are basically free here in Sweden.


----------

